# VFJ Spring Rates?



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all. First post here. 
I have been looking at the spring rate charts here and was curious if anyone has any specs on the VFJ springs? I see they are listed by color but not by rate.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here u go  VFJ clutch spring rates - Kawasaki ATV Forum
AND HERE IS THE MIMB LINK MudInMyBlood Forums Kawasaki Clutch Spring Chart


----------



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

dman66 said:


> Here u go  VFJ clutch spring rates - Kawasaki ATV Forum


Thanks dman!

So if I read this right, vfj#1 spring is closest to an EPI maroon primary?

The vfj#1 needs 10 pounds to compress the spring to 2.5" inches and 170 pounds to compress it to 1.25" inches and the EPI maroon only takes one pound to compress to 2.5" inches but is the same as the vfj#1 to get it to 1.25"?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the EPI pink is closer to the vfj #1 spring. I put the pink one on my 750,and took it off a week later,cause the stall really bothered me. I added both links on my post now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The pink is as close to the stock stall as any get. Its only about 200 rpms over stock. The maroon is about 450. John's with the 10lb/2.5 should be more like the EPI Almond or Red, then act like the Maroon the rest of the way. That would be way too much stall for my riding. I tried the Red...about did me in on a rock-crawl.

Remember that increased deflection also causes stall. There is a major difference between 22mm and 27+. The farther the sheave has to travel to take the slack out of the belt, the more/higher RPM it takes...and that's stall too.


----------



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> The pink is as close to the stock stall as any get. Its only about 200 rpms over stock. The maroon is about 450. John's with the 10lb/2.5 should be more like the EPI Almond or Red, then act like the Maroon the rest of the way. That would be way too much stall for my riding. I tried the Red...about did me in on a rock-crawl.
> 
> Remember that increased deflection also causes stall. There is a major difference between 22mm and 27+. The farther the sheave has to travel to take the slack out of the belt, the more/higher RPM it takes...and that's stall too.


NMKawierider,

Now you got me worried........
My riding terrain and elevation as well as my riding style is very similar to yours. I have the VFJ weight system and his #1 primary and #1 secondary spring en route to my doorstep as we speak. My plan was to install them as soon as they get here and then I'm headed directly to Moab for a week long, 450 mile rock crawl ride!!! Now you say they aren't good for rock crawling? These are what VFJ recommended after I told him what I was planning to do and how I ride! Crap......maybe I ought to leave the **** clutches alone until after I get back? I don't want any problems out on the trail---especially since most of the guys in the group I will be riding with are going to be on PO's and Hondas and I would never hear the end of it if I had to get towed back to camp or if my machine is stalling all over those steep rock walls.................


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kick start said:


> NMKawierider,
> 
> My riding terrain and elevation as well as my riding style is very similar to yours. I have the VFJ weight system and his #1 primary and #1 secondary spring en route to my doorstep as we speak. I hope they work well for me. What do you think? Ever tried them?


I have not tried John's springs but everyone that has likes them. Most of those people are performance guys though. The initial spring pressure on the #1 primary scares me a little after using and see what the Maroon and Red were. But hay, John knows his stuff and maybe its perfect. Let us know though. 

I used the Maroon for years but went to the Pink when I was tuning my weights and went from the Dalton violet secondary to the EPI Almond. Been happy ever sense.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

kickstart,I hope u spoke with vfj before u ordered. And we dont know what tires and sizes ur running.

I just read ur update. John knows his stuff - he would not steer u wrong. 

NMK - do u have any stall with ur pink or maroon primary and almond secondary ?


----------



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

dman66 said:


> kickstart,I hope u spoke with vfj before u ordered.


Sorry guys, I was adding some info to my last post while you guys were responding.

To answer your question dman, yes, I spoke with John before I ordered. I guess he is setting me up with the best springs he has for what I explained to him.

Dang, I wish I had the time to tinker with this stuff closer to home before my big trip! I'm probably an idiot for screwing with things that are working fine before a ride like this..............
All I wanted was some of the power back that I lost after going to heavy tires and wheels!

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

I run 26" tires that are heavy (1 1/8" tread). I think they are 26 pounds per tire if memory serves, which is quite a bit heavier than stock Dunflops I took off. I also run DWT Rattlesnake wheels which are at least three or four pounds heavier per wheel than stock. I always carry about 100 pounds of gear, and about 30 pounds of gasoline. I run anywhere from 3,000' to 11,000' elevation but the majority is 4,000 to 9,000'. And I have a stock 700 prairie engine with Twin Air filter. No aftermarket CDI or exhaust.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

So what are we talking on tire/wheels sizes here. I have 14" wheels / 26" tires 4ply at roughly 28lbs per tire. I still have factory clutches and springs without issues. I pull 65mph top speed till I replaced the clutch weight bushings and upped the main jets to a 158 front/162 rear - now pulling 61mph.
Most of us brute owners are tinkerers - its common nature to f with stuff.


----------



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

More info:

John did also say he was shipping the weights "all set up" to work together with the springs to give me just what I need. I supposed that meant that he will put the proper amount of weights on the fly weights and in the proper positions so all I have to do is bolt this stuff on and ride with a smile!

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------



dman66 said:


> So what are we talking on tire/wheels sizes here. I have 14" wheels / 26" tires 4ply at roughly 28lbs per tire. I still have factory clutches and springs without issues. I pull 65mph top speed till I replaced the clutch weight bushings and upped the main jets to a 158 front/162 rear - now pulling 61mph.
> Most of us brute owners are tinkerers - its common nature to f with stuff.


I'd say I'm probably in that same range...28 to 30 lbs per tire. Fronts being a bit less than the rears obviously. I have only run my machine for top speed once with nothing on the racks, and it was so long ago that I can't remember how fast it was. Somewhere around 61 mph I think. That was at 4500' elevation though and I know our thin air isn't as good at making speed as other parts of the country. 
It is jetted just about perfect but dang if I can remember what sizes they were right now...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kick Start, does sound like we do ride a lot of the same stuff. Now that you mentioned new tuned VFJ weights, that makes perfect sense with the #1. Probably 60 or 61 grams. I think you are about to be one happy camper


----------



## kick start (Mar 30, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Kick Start, does sound like we do ride a lot of the same stuff. Now that you mentioned new tuned VFJ weights, that makes perfect sense with the #1. Probably 60 or 61 grams. I think you are about to be one happy camper


I sure hope so. I trust John. And I know that if I need some more help with it, he will be glad to do whatever he can.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Well, the little goodies showed up today. Two days from PA and right on time.

Looks like John set the weights up with bolts and washers in the lower two holes (closest to the pin/bolt pivot point), and then just the bolt itself in the upper hole. The roller angle of the weight is also very different from the OEM shape too. 
Can't wait to get it installed and go try it!


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

how many of you guys running vfjs stage 3 spider mod clutches im about to get him to do mine


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisd11 said:


> how many of you guys running vfjs stage 3 spider mod clutches im about to get him to do mine


one here


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

kick start said:


> Thanks dman!
> 
> So if I read this right, vfj#1 spring is closest to an EPI maroon primary?
> 
> The vfj#1 needs 10 pounds to compress the spring to 2.5" inches and 170 pounds to compress it to 1.25" inches and the EPI maroon only takes one pound to compress to 2.5" inches but is the same as the vfj#1 to get it to 1.25"?


I would think since stock springs take 0 lbs to compress 2.5, that the EPI maroon with 1lb would be closest to stock stall at takeoff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody running a VFJ #6 primary with a VFJ #3 secondary? Right now I'm running his #1 primary with #3 secondary, but looking for a little more low end snap...


----------

